# new jar...cobalt,cornflower,orskyblue????



## ajohn (Sep 28, 2008)

Just received a new jar Fri.Was listed as lt.cobalt blue.Red book calls it Sky blue.Gregs site,to me, looks between cornflower and lt.cobalt def.not sky(to my eyes).My questiono cobalt jars change colors with time?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 28, 2008)

Next to others.Center listed as cornflower blue(from Greg).The one on the right, aqua


----------



## capsoda (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't know what you would call it but* I LIKE IT*!!! You gotta love finding odd and rare colors in jars that would other wise have hardly any value. i have a cornflower Atlas and it is the same color as the Lightning you have.


----------



## glass man (Sep 28, 2008)

LOOKS LIGHT COLBALT TO ME,JUDGING FROM THE BOTTOM AND THE TOP,SPECIALLY.


----------



## towhead (Sep 29, 2008)

how about we just call it...."beautiful blue" !!!!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 29, 2008)

I googled and found this website:

http://www.sha.org/bottle/colors.htm

 I would call it light sapphire blue.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 29, 2008)

one more... my great grandmother's






 What's orskyblue?[]


----------



## pyshodoodle (Sep 29, 2008)

One more - better color, I think..

 Kate


----------



## capsoda (Sep 30, 2008)

As a jeweler I could go with light saphire.


----------



## ajohn (Oct 1, 2008)

p-doodle,thanks for the info on the site about color.Man,just when I think I know something I find out I hardly know anything.Sapphire blue.....medium,that's my final answer.Way cool stone by the way


----------



## darrellp (Oct 15, 2008)

I think sky or cornflower would be an adequate description.  I think calling it "light cobalt" is stretching the definition of cobalt way beyond the breaking point myself.  Nice jar, though.

 Darrell


----------



## ajohn (Oct 15, 2008)

Too many blues!!![]
                                        Thanks,it is a pertty jar.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 15, 2008)

> questiono cobalt jars change colors with time


 
 no


----------

